# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  DIY máy tiện mini

## unitec

không biết có ai tư vấn giúp không?
- đang có  cái xác không thôi.

----------


## lkcnc

Bác cho vài cái hình thì anh em tư vấn được chứ

----------


## ppgas

> không biết có ai tư vấn giúp không?
> - đang có  cái xác không thôi.


Chào mừng bài post đầu tiên của bác! Bác post bài thứ 2 đi!

Tư vấn: phải có hình và kích thước là điều kiện tối thiểu bắt buộc  :Smile:

----------


## trucnguyen

Đang tưởng tượng cái xác máy tiện của bác chủ. :Cool:

----------


## lkcnc

Em góp vui tấm hình xác em máy tiện các bác xem có độ cnc đc không ? Máy nặng cỡ 70kg, còn một số phụ kiện em đã tháo ra chưa kịp chụp

----------


## lekimhung

Tưởng gì máy tiện, nếu bác chủ xác máy nhỏ thì làm con tiểu tiện, nếu xác bự bự thì làm cái đại tiện, còn lỡ cỡ em hổng biết gọi là gì.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, Tuấn

----------


## biết tuốt

Vừa  vừa lỡ cỡ thì là trung tiện rồi , 
Bác thớt up ảnh lên thể nào cũng có người hỏi mua , em cũng đang quan tám máy tuện mini

----------


## unitec

Hi Huy up hộ đây rồi, đang tính độ thành con cnc

----------


## lkcnc

thứ 7 đi bia chém chuối nhé bác V

----------


## huanpt

> Em góp vui tấm hình xác em máy tiện các bác xem có độ cnc đc không ? Máy nặng cỡ 70kg, còn một số phụ kiện em đã tháo ra chưa kịp chụp


Cái này cắt đôi ra được 2 cái headstock. Bác lkcnc cân nhắc xem có ok không, nếu OK mình chia lô luôn nhỉ?

----------


## unitec

hi 1 bên là đầu kẹp phôi, 1 bên là để chống tâm và khoan, 
đang phân vân dùng con yaskaw 750w làm trục chính , có sợ yếu không

----------


## yentranbk

cái bộ này bác tháo ở máy gì ra vậy

----------


## Tuanlm

Cái này là cái máy cùi của mình, post ké lên đây để anh em chém  :Smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkYS...sdUtpVBJuM2cOw

----------


## biết tuốt

video riêng tư k xem được bác tuấn ôi

----------


## Tuanlm

> video riêng tư k xem được bác tuấn ôi


Sorry. Tại ko biết xài youtube  :Big Grin: . Các cụ chỉnh độ phân giải lên cho đỡ hại mắt.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xkYS...sdUtpVBJuM2cOw

----------

unitec

----------


## thuhanoi

Hay, có khi cũng chế cái mới được (hihi)

----------

unitec

----------


## unitec

> cái bộ này bác tháo ở máy gì ra vậy


Bộ này từ nhà máy samxung ra, như nó để tiện mỗi cái chi tiết đồng , bé tí .
 Hay quá, mình sẽ làm theo video, thấy hợp lý, mình cũng làm mấy món, nhôm đồng thôi, 
Nguyên bản nó có 3 stép

----------


## lkcnc

Để mai em qua mang về anh em cùng diy nhé bác V

----------


## anhcos

> Sorry. Tại ko biết xài youtube . Các cụ chỉnh độ phân giải lên cho đỡ hại mắt.


Như vậy con này vừa tiện vừa phay được luôn nhỉ?

Chèn link video bác chọn nút hình cái phim nhựa đó, sau đó dán link vô nó hiện ra giống như bài viết của miềng đây.

----------

unitec

----------


## unitec

- con này mình có tiện ren được không?
- mình đang định lắm trục chính secvor còn lại lắp step

----------

